# Secret Passages



## LMThomas (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey, guys,

I'm trying to incorporate a secret room in a mansion in my current work and I was wonder if anyone has heard or seen any real life examples that they thought were interesting.  I'd like to avoid the old pull a certain book and reveal the room behind the bookcase gag, or the play a certain note on the piano.


----------

